# Επιπρόσθετα > Συσκευές GSM / GPS / Tablet >  >  Sony ericcson w810i (x2) plus w580i problems.

## akerwtos.

Καλημερα σε ολα τα παιδια.εχω τα εξης προβληματα,ας το παρω απ την αρχη!

1) Πηρα προσφατα ενα w810i μεταχειρισμενο.το οποιο δουλευε κομπλε.το ανοιξα για να το καθαρισω απο σκονες κτλπ,
και οταν προσπαθησα να ανοιξω την μπροστινη προσοψη η οθονη ηταν κολλημενη μαζι με το πλαστικο(μαλλον δεν το ειχαν ξανα ανοιξει ποτε) και γω δεν το προσεξα,το τραβηξα με πολυ δυναμη και κοπηκε το μισο καλωδιο εκει που κανει επαφη με την οθονη.(μιλαω για το καλωδιο που κουμπωνει στην πλακετα απ την μια μερα και απ την αλλη πηγαινει στην οθονη,εκεινο το σημειο που πηγαινει στην οθονη εχει κοπει το μισο).και τωρα,παταω το power button,κανει την δονηση αλλα η οθονη ειναι ασπρη,σταθερα ασπρη(wsod). Πιστευω οτι το προβλημα ειναι μονο η οθονη,δηλαδη η χαζομαρα που εκανα,με μια αντικατασταση μονο της οθονης μπορει να το διορθωση.

2)Εχω ενα ακομα w810i το οποιο μολις παταω το power button εμφανιζει παλι ασπρη οθονη,αλλα αναβοσβηνει η οθονη ασταματητα.χωρις δονηση Η τιποτα αλλο.μου ειπαν οτι θελει αναβαθμιση αλλα δεν ξερω..

3) Και τελος,εχω ενα w580i το οποιο λειτουργουσε κανονικα ωσπου πριν κανα μηνα μου επεσε την ωρα που μιλουσα στο τηλεφωνο και η οθονη δεν ανοιγει καθολου ειναι blank.ουτε ασπρο ουτε τιποτα.το εχω ανοιξει και το εχω χειριστει χωρις να βλεπω φυσικα και δεν εχω καταλαβει κανενα αλλο προβλημα.και τα leds στο πλαι δουλευουν και ολα.Επισης και δω ειναι κομμενο το μισο καλωδιο που κανει επαφη στην οθονη.Δεν ειμαι σιγουρος αλλα εχω την εντυπωση οτι και κατι ακομα πρεπει να εφυγε-εσπασε οταν μου επεσε.δεν ξερω,πραγματικα.

Θελω να μου πειτε οσοι γνωριζετε τι μπορω να κανω για την καθε περιπτωση.αν χρειαστει να παει για service στον germano,αν θα υπαρχουν τα καταλληλα ανταλλακτικα για αυτα τα μοντελα και στο περιπου ποσο θα κοστισει .Ευχαριστω πολυ για τον χρονο σας και συγγνωμη για ολο αυτο το κατεβατo!

Υ.Γ μπορω να ανεβασω και φωτογραφιες για την καθε περιπτωση αν αυτο βοηθησει στην επιλυση των ερωτηματων μου!

----------


## jackie1989

1)Αν το καλωδιο που κουμπονει ειναι fix με την οθονη, θέλεις αλλαγη οθονης.
2)Μαλλον παλι προβλημα οθονης πρεπει να ειναι το προβλημα.
3)Και ξανα μαλλον για αλλαγη οθονης σε βλεπω εκτος και αν εχει χτυπησει και η πλακετα ή εχει ξεκολλησει τιποτα και στελνει λαθος ρευματα.

Πιστευω παντως οτι το κοστο επισκευης αν τα πας στο γερμανο θα ειναι πολυ μεγαλο. τοσο που δεν αξιζει να τα πας. καλυτερα να παραγγειλεις τις οθονες που χρειαζεται και να τις κουμπωσεις μονος σου ειναι πολυ ευκολο και πιστεψε με θα σου βγει πολυ πιο φθηνα! Τωρα για να επισκευασεις το καλωδιο θα μαρτυρησεις μεχρι να το κανεις ασε που πιστευω οτι θελει ειδικο εξοπλισμο και με το πρωτο ταρακουνημα παλι θα φυγει. Ελπιζω να βοηθησα.

----------


## rep

Αλλος ενας ανθρωπος τρωτος στη διαφημιση........
η οθονες δεν επισκευαζονται μονο αλλαγη.στην δευτερη περιπτωση μαλλος ειναι αναβαθμιση.
99% οταν καποιος μη σχετικος ανοιγει μια συσκευη θα τις δημιουργησει καποιο προβλημα..

----------


## akerwtos.

jackie και rep ευχαριστω για το ενδιαφερον!
jack ναι το καλωδιο ειναι fix..
και οταν λες οτι θα ειναι πολυ μεγαλο,ποσο μεγαλο.δηλαδη για 1 οθονη υπαρχει περιπτωση να μου παρουν και 40-50 ευρω?(w810i)
rep στον γερμανο αν το παω για αναβαθμιση λες να μου στοιχισει τιποτα?εχω ακουσει οτι ειναι 10 λεπτα δουλεια που γινεται εκει περα και δεν σου περνουν και τιποτα..

----------


## rep

στα εντος εγγυησης  μπορει να μην σου παρουν χρηματα αλλα σε αυτο μαλλον ναι. κανα 20 αρι και αν μπορουν να το κανουν γιατι πλεον δεν το υποστιριζει το δωρεαν προγραμμα τις sony.

----------


## akerwtos.

για το 1ο 810 που αναφερω με την WSOD αν το παω για service λετε να υπαρχουν ανταλλακτικα?και το ποσο υπαρχει περιπτωση να πηγαινει πανω απ'τα 40 ευρω?

----------


## rep

θα βρεις σιγουρα.αυριο πρωι θα δω απο ενα φιλο προμηθευτη ποια καλα και φθηνα Service υπαρχουν  στην πολη σου και θα σου πω.

----------

akerwtos. (30-04-13)

----------


## akerwtos.

αν δεν εχεις βρει ηδη,ψαξε καλυτερα για θεσσαλονικη περιοχες νεαπολη-συκιες-ευοσμο-ηλιουπολη-σταυρουπολη-πολιχνη-κεντρο.
να 'σαι καλα για την βοηθεια!

----------


## rep

2321024024 μεραρχιας 42

----------


## akerwtos.

ευχαριστω πολυ παλικαρε!

----------


## noxelikos

Καλησπέρα σε όλους, αν και μετά από ένα χρονο αποφάσισα να ξανά ανοίξω αυτην την συζήτηση γιατί το πρόβλημα που έχω πιστεύω ότι ταιρίαζει εδώ(εάν κάνω λάθος παρακαλώ ας μετακινηθεί στο σωστό).
Πρόσφατα μου είρθε στα χέρια μου ένα sony ericsson w810i το οποίο μόλις πατάω το power button εμφανίζει άσπρη  οθόνη(χωρίς δόνιση,χωρίς κάποιον χαρακτηριστικό ήχο) και σβήνει κατευθείαν(έτσι νομίζω γιατί σβήνει η οθόνη και ότι και να πατάω δεν ανταποκρίνεται), μετά για να ξανά ανταποκριθεί στο πάτημα του power button πρέπει να βγάλω την μπαταρία και να την ξανά βάλω. Και κάθε φορά γίνεται το ίδιο σαν ένα συνεχόμενο loop. Έχει κανένας καμία ιδέα το τι μπορεί να φταίει? 
Επίσης έλεγξα την μπαταρία ότι έιναι φορτισμένει με ένα πολύμετρο και μου έδινε ένδειξη 3,4V.

----------


## noxelikos

Μάλλον κανείς δεν γνωρίζει κρίμα  :Sad: .

----------


## Papas00zas

Έτσι όπως τα λες, μάλλον υπάρχει θέμα με το πρόγραμμα/λογισμικό του τηλεφώνου. Αυτό όμως επειδή δεν ξερω και πολλά  απο κινητά είναι μια εκτίμηση βσισμενη στα οσα ξερω για S/E. Καλύτερα ας το δει κάποιος που ξέρι, να μς πει στα σίγουρα.

----------

